# The best place to be a chef?



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

So , where is the best place to be a chef now? Our jobs have become global in a major way.Even at home and with our local food products due to our modern transportation methods they can be served pretty fresh anywhere on the planet.So does it realy make a difference anymore on what region we pick to work in? I know I can pick up the phone or go online, and if I have the money I can get just about anything I want (good quality) as far as food products go in a very short time, but that was not the case just a few years ago. Man are we spoiled or what! For myself I think I would personaly like to work closer to the product I like but who realy does this anymore?
Im stuck in Reno Nevada which grows more hangovers and broken gamblers than anything else.Of course the Napa valley is just over the hill and I am thinking of maybe moving in that direction.
Hmmm, Napa,its beautiful with a bountiful selection of products to work with, nice climate, but its California with the Terminator (Arnold) for Governor?
So where would you go if you could? Doug......................


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Doug,

Your post and questions deserve a thought provoking response. I was about to start typing when I realized I should get some sleep.I have some thoughts to share on this, in due time. ZZZZZZZZZzz :smiles:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

There are many places in the world that's an ideal place to be a chef. Up here in Canada, I'd say Vancouver over Toronto. TO has some of Canada's best restaurants but they're so few real restaurants here, its more like N.Y. with all the fast food chain eateries. Vancouver on the other hand has a much higher ratio 3+ star restaurants (I've played with the idea of apprenticing there). 

When it comes to cooking internationally, here in North America is the place to be. If your going to swing to other regions of cooking like french baking, theres only 1 place to go and its not china


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

That is a really tough call there Doug. You see, I'm happy living in a small city with a great sense of community. I can find almost everything that I need right here at home, and I can work my job and my life around each other without making any major sacrifices. all that plus the fact that if you don't have a car, it's not a major burden to get from point a to point b.


----------



## lovesherfood (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm not bragging but the best place to be a chef would have to be here in New Zealand. Not only do we have a vast range of fresh and organic produce, seafood and meats at our disposal we also have a great lifestyle to go with it. Working conditions are reasonable (as reasonable as they can be in this bloody industry), the cost of living is realatively cheap (rent and food are real cheap), We have heaps of beaches, skifields, less population, basically you'll be stuck for choice if you get time off and its easy to travel around the country. Plus we are very friendly down here.

Oh and we have such a diverse range of experienced and talented chefs from which to learn. I could go on and on but I really do think that this is definately the best place to be a chef


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Can you perhaps pass any immigration laws that can help us in reaching this golden grail?I could be game, as long as that is not what is offered on the menu my friend....down over, Doug..................... :bounce:


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

This was pretty thought provoking...

I have been in the industry since the late 70's and I have lived in 10 different states, worked in Lord knows how many more, studied in three different countries so if you ever do find out where this Utopia is, don't share it with me, I'm getting too old to move again...LOL

Cheffy


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd say NZ. Yep. Here's a picture of my Mom tending her peppers on her farm in NZ.

She has ducks, chickens, angus cattle, and sheep.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Another picture. Aren't they cute?  Yeah... veal.


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Right now...by fluke mind you, we are starting to acquire a little farm (or should I say zoo) here in the Great Smoky Mountains of Tennessee...

Three dogs, Three cats, 4 kittens, 2 cockateils, 3 hens and two cocks...I am in the process of fencing in a couple acres in our back yard, we want to buy some cattle in spring, but definitely need to do some homework. Have never had cattle or been exposed to that kind of life before so it should be interesting, am looking to raise my own for consumption but still have a lot of homework to do...

Is your mom raising for consumption or just cuz she loves animals?

Interesting topic...

Cheffy


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

She raises them for consumption. She actually makes a living off her 60 acres.

I have another friend, Monica, who has just started an organic farm in Wisconsin. So far she has 12 goats, some 100+ chickens, and 50+ Turkeys. She's planning on doing goat cheese because that's her background.

Man live around here in the Midwest/upper Midwest, everyone has a relative in the farm biz. My wife's uncle is a farmer too.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The grass is usually the same color on the other side. Being a chef in different locations can be easier or harder, rewarding or less rewarding. The simple fact is that it is called work. We need funds to live. We are oblicated to make money for our employers and employers are supposed to provide security.
I dream all the time about places where I would love to open a bakery. The fact is, it's still work. That farming looks wonderful, but I can bet you, there are days when those persons dream of being somewhere else.
Just my 2 cents.
I just signed a 10 yr lease with a five opt. My employees are gearing up now to purchase in my 10th year. I've bought a peice of commercial property down on the coast of TX. I'm one step closer to my dream.


----------



## dan_sonoma (Aug 25, 2004)

I live/work right in the Sonoma/Napa wine country . Cost of living is quite high meaning that pay is so so comparing to the rest of US . Depending on what restaurant you work for , you might have to deal w/ all sort of demanding , sometimes snob , tourists . ( Yes , I know , tourists pay our bills  ) . Best ?? Not really . But it allows me to be closed to my family , and that is "best" for me .


----------

